# G25 Glock, For a lady



## theycallmejam (Jan 22, 2012)

My wife is wanting a .380 pistol. She wants a S&W Bodyguard, but from what I have found out so far, it has the long triger travel that she dont like. Does 
anyone know of the trigger travel? Or a price range?
Thanks in advance


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

The travel is going to be a half inch and it will be light. Unfortunately they are not available in the US. How's about a 9mm?


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

glock 25 .380 auto pistol are available for law enforcement only. In the USA. 
As for the BG 380 My wife loves her. At frist the trigger was not what she liked as well. But has she when't to the range with it. About 3days later,At 7yds she was hitting dead center. Like everything els,Just takes a little bit of practice.

The pistol is great for ccw. Put it in your back pocket ,And never know it's their. We got a second one for me,I use it as a ankle holster. Can't ask for more...


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Because of the casual way most women prefer to carry a handgun, the very last pistol I would allow my wife to have is a Glock - Especially if that Glock is usually kept in C-1. (Actually, C-0 for a Glock!) :mrgreen: 

First thing I did for my wife after she got her carry permit was to get her a maximum coverage Kramer pocket holster and over-the-shoulder (gun) handbag. Then I didn't allow her to carry her brand new (custom-tuned) Ruger SP-101 until AFTER I spent the better part of four months training her in all aspects of safe gun handling and everyday carry. 

Once she learned the basic safety rules and necessary, 'do's and don'ts' of daily gun handling then I began to teach her how to skillfully respond to an unexpected street confrontation. Didn't have to teach her how to shoot, though. That she learned at a very early age from a local neighbor who was a retired military sniper and local Boy Scout firearms trainer. 

If this sounds like a bit of, 'overkill' well, I spend a lot of time on firing lines. I get to see it all, too! Hardly a week goes by that I don't have to suddenly step out of line with somebody's errant muzzle, remind someone that their finger shouldn't be inside the trigger guard, or not do something incredibly dangerous like turning their gun's muzzle to the left or right side (down the line!) in order to clear a jam.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I totally agree with above post...JJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Glock Doctor said:


> ...First thing I did for my wife after she got her carry permit was to get her a maximum coverage Kramer pocket holster and *over-the-shoulder (gun) handbag*...[emphasis added]


Off-the-body carry can be dangerous and self-defeating.

Purse snatchers are everywhere. If your pistol is in a purse, and that purse is snatched, you have just armed a criminal.
Women put their purses down and then walk away from them. In such a case at a neighbor's or friend's home, a curious child might delve into a neglected "loaded" purse, and that may lead to tragedy.
Presentations from within even the best-designed purse are much slower and more difficult to accomplish than from a holster worn on the body.

Depending upon what clothing she's wearing, my wife, Jean, uses an IWB holster or a Smartcarry. Both work extremely well-if the lady practices.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Off-the-body carry can be dangerous and self-defeating.
> 
> Purse snatchers are everywhere. If your pistol is in a purse, and that purse is snatched, you have just armed a criminal. Women put their purses down and then walk away from them. In such a case at a neighbor's or friend's home, a curious child might delve into a neglected "loaded" purse, and that may lead to tragedy.
> 
> Presentations from within even the best-designed purse are much slower and more difficult to accomplish than from a holster worn on the body. Depending upon what clothing she's wearing, my wife, Jean, uses an IWB holster or a SmartCarry. Both work extremely well-if the lady practices.


Yup! I recognize and agree with everything you've said, here. At the same time I belong to two large gun clubs; (More than 2,500 people!) within this large crowd of female gun owners, I'm not aware of a single woman who carries her CCW piece on her person anywhere except while she's either at the club or on an active gun range.

I do, however, often see pistol gun butts protruding from ladies handbags. This just seems to be a method of carry that most women prefer to use; AND my own wife is one of them. Perhaps, like me, you've heard all of the usual complaints: 'That thing on my hip makes me look fat!' 'I can't wear something like that around the office!' 'Do you expect me to cook or do dishes with that thing hanging on me?' (And there's lots of other complaints, too!)

Neither you, nor I are going to get, 'the leopard to change its spots'. It almost took an, 'act of Congress' and one very bloody armed robbery closely followed up by an attempted carjacking to finally get my wife to carry a sidearm. For years prior to this her favorite wisecrack was, 'What do I need to carry a gun for?' 'I've got you!' Well, she's now got me to watch over her gun handling and firearm safety habits too; but, ya know what? She's become a very good gun handler.

You're right! Her handbag might get snatched - That's a viable risk she, and many other armed women, take. At the same time I know of one woman who had her arm broken when she tried to prevent her handbag from being pulled off her shoulder. (Which is, 'Why' I don't like, 'high security women's handbags' with a steel cable inside the shoulder strap.)

Alternatively, I've yet to see my wife leave her handbag out of her sight whenever she's outside the house - That's something she's very good about; and with such a personal security habit in place I don't see any other person (or child) getting into her handbag; but, again, you're correct. When a typical gun toting woman puts down her handbag she's always got to remember to watch it.

You might want to think of this situation like a user-applied gun safety. You have a choice; individual discretion remains a viable option. You do, or you don't practice and accept responsibility for hanging onto your own gun. On the other hand, if your gun safety is passive, like on a Glock, then you haven't got a choice - There is no individual discretion. Instead of being, 'in the bag' the gun is fixed on your hip; and think of the problems that can cause for a typical woman!

Such a woman's wardrobe is going to be heavily restricted. Corsets and girdles are bad enough to have to wear all day long, but a SmartCarry holster, too? No way! Most females aren't going to go along with that. When you stop to think about it, you or I can get away with, and might even prefer, to carry our sidearms about our waist - Even open carry is OK for us; but the same thing isn't true for females.

Me? I don't know of any perfect carry solution for women. I'm just glad that two run-ins with five banditos finally convinced my wife that just having me and my two guns around weren't enough to always keep her safe. After years of resisting the suggestion I've finally been able to train and get her to carry a sidearm. I know that keeping her 357 Magnum inside her shoulder bag isn't a perfect carry solution; and I've made sure that she does too.

Hey, at least, she's carrying 24/7, now, whenever she goes out of the house; and she's extra careful to show her firearms instructor husband the very best of safe gun handling habits. These are some of the reasons, 'Why' I do not believe there is any such thing as 100% firearm safety - Not when it comes to gun handling, and not when it comes to a gun, itself.

ADDED: You know, it just hit me like a thunder clap! My habitually well-dressed, State Police Detective, (former) sister-in-law always carried her huge, snub-nosed, Smith & Wesson, Model 686 duty handgun inside of a Galco shoulder handbag. Granted, I only saw her when she was off-duty; but, I'm positive she wouldn't have done this if it were against State Police regulations.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Six men, debating what's best for women... You guys are silly.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Well ....... Holly, after 40 years of marriage, I think I understand women pretty good. :yawinkle:


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I would hope so.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...And I don't understand 'em. Not at all.
But I have learned to give Jean as many choices as possible.
And then, I respect her choice.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

for self defense i would not carry anything less than a 38 caliber. s&w bg 38 and ruger lcr 38 are good ones to try. they both are about the same as bg 380 around 400.00 give or take. i had a bg 380, bought it one day shot it the next and sold it the next day. not a nice gun. if you insist on a 380 the best one i know of is a sig p238 but pricey around 600.00 + but small, light weight, and nice trigger pull. also if the size of a glock 380 is not a problem you may want to consider a glock 27 40 caliber about 500.00


----------

